# 2013 Season email list



## [email protected]com (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy New year to everyone!

I am putting together an email list for this years season. We are always looking to meet/fish with new people. I would like to start early this year, as i will need to meet before we fish. We fish a 29' Blackfin CC with twin 225's.

Send a pm to me and i will email you with info. Cost split between four people usually is no more than $200.00- $250.00


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

pm sent!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I will be at the boat show Sunday if anyone wants to meet up. Send me a pm and we can work out the details.

Allan


----------



## ERIC_K (Jan 13, 2012)

Allan said:


> I will be at the boat show Sunday if anyone wants to meet up. Send me a pm and we can work out the details.
> 
> Allan


I'm at the boat show now if you want to meet up.. 
Eric kiechler - 7138971947


----------



## mapdit_007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pm sent.


----------



## reefscraper (Sep 3, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*2013 email list*

Thanks for all the response to my post. I think we will have a great group to fish with this year and looking foward to gettin out there! With that said i will not be able to take any more names at this time.

Thanks again 
Allan


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Pm sent from the dude.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

This Lebowski, he called himself the Dude. Now, Dude, that's a name no one would 
self-apply where I come from. But then, there was a lot about the Dude 
that didn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Thanks, but the list is FULL!*

Thanks for all the interest, we have over fifty names and will not be taking anymore thanks again.

Allan


----------

